# Picked up a vintage 8hp 24" blower this afternoon.



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I was surprised that the small engine shop/dealer had it on their floor for over 2 weeks and nobody wanted it.
Even priced at $150... still no takers. I guess most people see a 45yo blower and see no value.
It appears this it was reasonably well maintained and it should serve me well this winter.
I'll post the model #'s after I unload it from the truck.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

That is a clean looking machine. Zero issues whatsoever, $150 is a darn good price imho.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

That is gorgeous!


I can not believe they would sell it.


The ability to leave the auger on could become a liability issue.


I've made it a point not to operate one of those as I am the idiot who would get hurt.


Respectfully


Red


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

No functionality issues at all. It does have a few minor cosmetic issues, but I'm not concerned with those.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

fine purchase !


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice!

It is the desirable 73-74 model with the auger controls that can be accessed from the handlebars and letting go of the tractor clutch handle stops the machine.

It looks like an 8HP unit too?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, that's a sweet deal! Good luck with it !!


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Great purchase, they are fantastic machines


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

OMG. Looks identical to my fathers early 70's model !!!! Electric start .???

There are days i miss it, but its better days had passed.


----------



## RobertSX4 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice score


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Getting dark here, can post more pics tomorrow.
Yes, 8hp w/electric start.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! Great find..
Thats a 1974 10,000 series, last year for that series, and the only 10,000 series with that style bucket.

Scot


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I wondered about the bucket style Scot, I thought maybe it was a frankenblower of some kind what I first saw photos of it.
I'm not going to do anything to it other than fluid changes and making sure pivot/wear points are properly greased/lubricated.
It looks to be in good original condition and keeping it garaged (heated also) should help maintain its condition.

I'm not sure if most of the '73-74 models had locking diffs, but this one sure does.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Again, I'm jealous! Been looking for one of these for a year and nada . . . Had one for years, and it handled well, performed well, and just the right amount of 'big brother' interference with function. Still looking . . . . and congratulations! Basic maintenance, and it should last forever!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

You'll get at least 40 year of use from that


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Such a beauty.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That is in Very Nice Shape, and a Stout Machine with the 8hp engine. I have One as well..You can Mount the Electric Starter Switch on the inside of the Air Box in the same spot using the same holes... Good Score!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

russkat said:


> No functionality issues at all. It does have a few minor cosmetic issues, but I'm not concerned with those.


Aside from the handlebar banner plate (uncracked clean examples are unicorns imho), looks darn near flawless. Somebody hermetically sealed that machine at some point, treated it like their original 1960's Shelby Cobra in the garage. Starts it up once a month, drives it out to the end of the driveway and back, tucks it away until next month.

Near pristine examples of old school Ariens simply do not ever come up for sale locally. Even average shaped examples are rare. People keep old school Ariens around here. Does it run? Does it blow snow? Then keep it, take care of it, and use it.

I would have snapped that up fast if it were local for $150 just on general principle. And I sure's heck don't need another snowblower.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I only had time to remove it from my truck and record the tractor and blower model #'s/
Tractor is 910018
Blower is 910017


I'll update with the serial #'s and engine #'s tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Okray (Nov 30, 2018)

Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## gwpinetree (Dec 15, 2018)

Just picked up one of these myself -- to replace my 1983 model, which died! 

Not a good-looking collectible, just a workhorse still in service.

$105.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thought I might get to use the old Ariens this morning, but the wind blew quite hard after the dry snow fell and blew it all off the driveway.
I did however, get to blow week old snow off part of the driveway I don't use much a couple days ago and I was very pleased how well it chewed through the crusty old snow and more impressed how far it threw it. Especially in the few spots where the sun turned it into more of a thick/wet concrete during afternoon highs in the 50's. Threw it 20 to 25 ft with no wind, and not even at full throttle.



No impeller kit on this old blower either. I think I'll keep this one around a while.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just did over a 910019 last week. I haven't tried it out yet, but I'm sure it is going to be part of my permanent "stable" of blowers...put a chondra and impeller kit and taller chute on it.. I've got the same 8 hp 910018 model you have needing some love ( no spark) that I haven't looked at yet. These are my favorite 10000 series machines.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is my latest 910019


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought a 1972 - 624 like that with for $20 last fall. Has the auger control on handle bars. Belonged to the guys father and he gave me the original Owners & Parts Manuals and other Ariens literature . The parts manual cost $5.25 and printed on the cover as part of the manual. The parts manual covers the 6.7 & 8 hp models, so I think the tractor is the same for all horse powers.only with different motor options. 


The motor runs on mine only at around 2000 rpm, the impeller doesn't turn as it hits on the bucket housing, so maybe needs bearings, nor does the tractor drive the wheels. Over all the body is not badly rusted. Haven't done anything with it yet as finishing up on another 924040. 


Congrats on yours ... looks great


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought a 1972 - 624 like that for $20 last fall. Has the auger control on handle bars. Belonged to the guys father and he gave me the original Owners & Parts Manuals and other Ariens literature . The parts manual cost $5.25 and printed on the cover as part of the manual. The parts manual covers the 6.7 & 8 hp models, so I think the tractor is the same for a horse powers.only withdifferent motor options. 


The motor runs on mine only at around 2000 rpm, the impeller doesn't turn as it hits on the bucket housing, so maybe needs bearings, nor does the tractor drive the wheels. Over all the body is not badly rusted. Haven't done anything with it yet as finishing up on another 924040. 


Congrats on yours ... looks great


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I’m jealous Nice score


----------

